# Bird can't poop



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hey guys,

I noticed today that Shuku was trying to poop. I saw it, but it wasn't dropping. I soaked her in water, and now I'm running out the door. I'll be back later tonight. I'm looking for any advice on what it could be. 

I will take her to a vet if needed, but I'm very hesitant. I have not found a good vet in the area yet. I've been ripped off majorly by some and lied to, and paid for work that was not done. So you may understand my hesitation. But, if the advice from you guys give me does not help. I will try the vets again. 

I just reexamined her and she has dark feathers surrounding her rectom(?) but they don't appear to be dirty. Also by comparing her to Turkey, she doe not appear to be swollen. She is approx. 42 days old.

The only thing that I can tell that has been different in the past week is, I have added vitamins in her water, diluted more then asked for. And she loves Safflower, so I give her them as treats twice a day. Other then that I can't recall anything else changing.

I'll be back on tonight to see what you guys think.
Julie


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Julie,
The bird may be impacted inside. Stop all solid food and syringe down about 3 cc of mineral oil. If you have formula for babies, use that but wait 24 hours until the oil has a chance to work.
She may also need an enema with olive, mineral or vegetable oil to break up some of the solid matter.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Julie,
You have not come back to this thread and I'm plenty worried about your bird. I hope you see this as soon as possible.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Julie,
With respect to vets, what state do you live in? I may be able to find information on avian vets in your area.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I am home now. I stopped by earlier and read your first post Fred. So when I went back out I bought mineral oil. I now have her by my computer to see if she will do any droppings. If you are still up, I'll let you know what happens. 

Also, you said syringe her the mineral oil. That is not through a tube, right? That is through a syrnige without a needle, just past the beak. Right?

Julie


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

OK, she pooped. They appear to be her normal droppings. small dark droppings, with a lot of water. 

Julie


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Oh no... can lack of water for the day be the cause of this?

Julie


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Julie,
I'm on. I am sure that one day without water is not good for the system. Birds pass urine, nitrates and solid waste all in one dropping. If the body is holding back water, it may well affect the droppings.
I'm talking about a plastic feeding syringe with no needle but if you are talking about the bird not having water for one day, hold off and see what happens when she rehydrates.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Here's the scoop. The part about the water shortage is in the last paragraph. 

The past week I have put Turkey and Shuku together. Shuku is approx. 42 days old. Turkey is approx. 3 months old and Turkey's all male. 

In the beginning he was pushy, and I had to limit their visits. Then Shuku started to defend herself. If he started cooing, she would smack him. She is still young and squeaks. I don't know how long they squeak for. One time as I pulled him away she had him by the back of the head. Turkey soon learned his lesson and Shuku started relaxing around him. At night, I would not let them be together. One day they got along great. No fighting, and when I went to put them to bed, separate, Turkey kept flying to her cage and hanging on. So, I put him in and watched him. Ever since they have been fine together. They groom each other. Turkey tries to get Shuku to follow him in flight (inside). Shuku is still a little unsteady about flying, as her tail feathers are trying to grow back in. 

So, to the water shortage. In the day time they are out of their cage. I usually pull a water dish out of their cage and a food dish too, to put on top of their cage. Today I did not pull it out. It was about 3-4 hours before I noticed I did not put it on top of their cage. They can get in their cage for the water and food, but I have not seen Shuku fly in the cage before. I have seen her fly out, but not in. (It has a huge opening) When I put the dishes on top of their cage, she immediately started eating, that's why I assume she did not go in her cage to eat or drink.









Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited July 08, 2002).]


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Julie,
Thanks for the update. It sure sounds like this is the reason for there being no droppings. I'm sure that everything is ok now.
I have to apologize to you for posting about impaction. I tend to overreact and think the worst when it comes to pigeons because I'm constantly picking up sick and injured birds. So basicallly, trouble is all I see and that is the mental conditioning from where I am coming.
It is a very good idea to hold onto the mineral oil for a "Just in case" situation.
Thanks for telling a little about the relationship between these two birds. They both sound adorable.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Fred,

Thanks for your help. I like that you tell the worst it could be. We can break it down from there. I wouldn't want to take it lightly and then find I missed a major thing.

Julie


----------

